# How do i get diagnosis?



## *Ali* (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,I'm new here so apologies if i haven't posted this in the right place! I *think* i may have IBS but i have yet to go to my doctor to get it checked out. I have done a lot of reading about what IBS and what symptoms come along with it and i am fairly confident that this is what i have. For the last few months symptoms have become increasing persistent and i think its about time i did something about it. I get terrible bloating after meals, particularly after midday (even if i only eat a sandwich) which only gets worse after dinner in the evening, this is the biggest thing that's getting to me and what id like to sort out. I can easily put on 2/3 pounds in an afternoon, when the morning comes it will be gone and i start the cycle all over again. I also get bouts of constipation often for a few days at a time.i am a little apprehensive about going to the doctors, hence the delay in going up to now. Can anyone give any advice of what i am to say to them, what info they may need? I have read about keeping food diaries, should i do this before i go to the drs and take it with me or wait until i have been. Also, if anyone has any info on how they diagnose IBS, ie are there any tests they need to do, will they do it there and then or will i need to go and see a specialist or anything like that? Really appreciate your help as im not brave enough to bring this up with anyone i know. (just for info...i am 25) Thanks!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!It is only a doctor who can give you a firm diagnosis, but I think the best way of approaching the subject with them is to print-out your posting and discuss it with your doctor. A lot of the treatment is based around teamwork, so if they can see that you've started your investigations then they may be inclined to follow suit. As you have probably discovered, IBS is diagnosed after many tests (which are actually loking for other possible causes for your symptoms) - therefore it is diagnosed by elimination - tell your doctor that you want to get to the bottom of your symptoms, and you want proof as to what is causing them. You need to be prepared for the series of tests (some are unpleasant, but only uncomfortable - not painful), and ask your doctor to originate testing as apropriate to discover the cause for the effects you are encountering. If you are not happy with the outcome from one doctor - change for a second opinion, but don't forget that proof is what you are looking for......if the tests are normal/negative, then this will indicate IBS. Good luck.Baz


----------

